# Mortal Kombat 9 demo is coming out on March 8th/15th



## Riptor (Mar 4, 2011)

I would make a big post with lots of pictures and reasons to buy the game, but I'm lazy, and last time I did that for Sonic Colors, none of you bought the game, so screw it. Let me sum up for you why you might want to try this game.

* Isn't T rated
* It's not 3D, which when it comes to Mortal Kombat, tends to be a very good thing
* Doesn't have anybody from past the first 3 MKs, since everyone after those kind of sucks
* Generally agreed by most people who've played it that it doesn't suck
* Will be at EVO, if that's your kind of thing
* Has tons of unlockable crap, if MvC3 disappointed you on that front
* Kratos is in the PS3 version as a playable character

Anything beyond that you can Google, I'm feeling lazy. :V Here's some videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IcafH3PWU0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc4LOzB64JY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJlru3PoEEE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lniLPHJiyQ0

Also, there's going to be a demo on the PS3. It'll be out on March 8th if you have Playstation Plus, and March 15th if you don't. 360 demo will most likely come later. If anybody gets the demo, let me hear your impressions!

And here's a new interview with Ed Boon that has some new gameplay footage.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 4, 2011)

I bought SC. >:V

I'd buy this too if it weren't a @#$%in' PS3/360 exclusive... >:/


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 4, 2011)

The fuck? I thought they only made like four games.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 4, 2011)

Grycho said:


> The fuck? I thought they only made like four games.


 
To be fair, the games after 4 were... honestly, kind of better left pretending they never really happened. Except Shaolin Monks, which was awesome because it was basically the story of Mortal Kombat 2 made into a God of War-esque game. With co-op, even!

Although I will admit MKvsDC was a guilty pleasure of mine. I mean, sure, there was a lack of blood and such, but hey, at least this dude wasn't in it:


----------



## LLiz (Mar 4, 2011)

It got refused classification here in Australia, meaning they can't sell it here. 
We seriously need an R18+ rating, and FAST!


----------



## Riptor (Mar 9, 2011)

Demo's out! Have yourself some tasty, tasty demo footage, another trailer, and hey, who's that guy who keeps popping up in the corner?

Man, I think shoving your opponent's face into a river of  boiling lava is pretty much the best stage fatality Mortal Kombat's  ever had.

...Liu Kang getting hit with a taxi was pretty great, too.


ALSO! Apparently the demo has been hacked and... pretty much everything that could be spoiled been kept in like one text file. I'm trying to keep myself pure on this so I don't end up spoiled like I did for MvC3, so please, *STAY OUT* if you don't want to be spoiled. Since I'm not touching this thing, I can't promise you it won't be the lyrics to Rickroll or something, anyway.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 9, 2011)

Might be a stupid idea, but I'll probably get it. Hopefully it won't bomb as bad as Armageddon.

PS: I have Sonic Colors.


----------

